# Here's a doozy



## mongeese (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## 100bikes (Aug 9, 2017)

One of the rarest of the Twin Cities builders.

Had the lucky opportunity to chat with Cecil one time. 

The man who developed and refined the welding method for titanium.

What a nice bicycle!


----------



## mongeese (Aug 19, 2017)




----------

